# How do you sign out of the facebook app on Samsung Smart Hub?



## Kieran

Start SmartTV
Press the RED "A" button on the remote, which will log you in.
Press the BLUE "D" button for SETTINGS.
Select Account Management
Select Register Service Accounts

You will see the following screen


Select FACEBOOK, and click ENTER.
You'll have the option to select Register, Deregister, or Edit. Choose Deregister.

Hope this helps


----------



## donthaveacow9

Thank you!!! Worked perfectly  I still don't know why theres no logout button within the actual facebook app though, they really need to update it!


----------

